# Do first litters always fail?



## Roseatebunny (May 23, 2021)

Hi,

 I bought a mix breed doe (orange Dutch cross harliquin)
I will be breeding her for first time July 4.

I've had a bad year with rabbit breeding.

I had kits born dead, then one solitary kit die of cold. current and third time (your recommendations) litter I'm waiting due this June 12.


Please tell me it's not going to automatically fail because it's her first litter!
I would like one litter at least this year...

What do you think, how often does it fail?


----------



## Alasgun (May 23, 2021)

Id say it’s the exception, not the rule! I just had 3 new does kindle 22 kits, none were lost and i expect to wean 22 kits in another month.

know your breeding dates, provide a suitable nest box and pay attention in case they need something.


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2021)

Sometimes everything bad hits all at once. It is discouraging, but don’t give up. I hope this doe has a nice litter for you.


----------



## rachels.haven (May 26, 2021)

Did they have a nest box?


----------



## Roseatebunny (May 26, 2021)

rachels.haven said:


> Did they have a nest box?


for the previous for I have put a bit of wood near the door, that will be a bit of a ledge to stop too young babies getting out.
My grandad suggested it and cut it for me.

picture to show wood ledge thing. She can get in and out easily with it.

If it works, will do same for other doe.


----------



## rachels.haven (May 30, 2021)

It looks like they have something like a nest going on. First litters don't always fail, but often do. Personally I like the three strikes rule, but I opted out of breeding rabbits a few years ago.


----------

